# Bilder als Bitmap statt jpg oder gif



## Shuichi (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute!
Ich weiß nicht so in welche Kategorie das gehört, aber es hat halt mit Internet zu tun ...also mein Problem: Immer wenn ich im Internet ein Bild auf meiner Festplatte speichern will, will der pc es als Bitmap speichern ... auch wenn es ursprünglich ein jpg oda gif wäre. Aber das ist erst seit kurzem so und ich verstehe nicht warum ... 
kann einer von euch weiterhelfen ^^;;

dankö im voraus


----------



## Strandmoewe (5. Oktober 2004)

Huhu,

versuch mal deine Temporären-Internet-Dateien zu löschen (im IE geht das zB mit Extras, Internetoptionen, Dateien löschen; bei anderen Browsern weiss ich es leider nicht). 

Danach sollte das Problem wieder behoben sein, das passiert meistens wenn im Temp-Ordner zuviele Dateien sind.


----------



## Shuichi (5. Oktober 2004)

hey wow danke! habs versucht und es funktioniert wieder! dankeschön ^_^


----------

